# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  TP Rafter to RHS cconnection.

## rugbynut

I am in process of drawing up a 5.5*5.8m carport for council building approval.  After costing and practical assessment I have decided to go with 100* 100mm SHS poles and 150*50*4mm RHS beams and a TP timber/ tin roof with the final design to be signed off by a structural engineer (Council requirement).   
I wont to get the drawings spec'd as correctly as possible to save on costs and time (I did a large patio recently as well) 
My question is what is the correct/ standard method of securing the 120*35 rafters and the ridges to the steel section.  I have seen a flange welded to the beam (seems a bit over the top, low wind rating area) and then also the rafter screwed to the beam with the use of 2 pryda angle brackets ( 86*63*36*1.6mm).  I am  leaning towards this method.  They are screwed to the rafter and tech screwed to the beam. 
Would appreciate some views on this. 
cheers

----------


## Marc

HDG brackets screwed to RHS and to rafter. Welding would be ok if you do a proper anti corrosion treatment of the weld and if you can weld. 
Are you using 4mm post or 5mm? 
4mm can take a house but if you have no other bracing than the post itself, you may want to consider 5mm.
Beams at 4mm seem excessive unless you want it to span all the way. 
How are you joining post and beam?

----------


## rugbynut

> HDG brackets screwed to RHS and to rafter. Welding would be ok if you do a proper anti corrosion treatment of the weld and if you can weld. 
> Are you using 4mm post or 5mm? 
> 4mm can take a house but if you have no other bracing than the post itself, you may want to consider 5mm.
> Beams at 4mm seem excessive unless you want it to span all the way. 
> How are you joining post and beam?

  Hi Marc. 
Thanks for your reply 
Posts are 4 mm. if other bracing is required the engineer will specify I guess? posts to be set in 1m *0.6m of concrete.
Post to beams is also a question but was planning to do similar to wooden connection with post housed out and beams sitting in housing with fillet welds up inside against the post and also all other areas of contact, and the outer edge/corner of the  beams.
Yes I can weld. 
I have seen it done like this on other pergolas but assume again the engineer will specify if he needs to .  What do you suggest? 
cheers
Brian

----------

